# Is there a Plug for 1/4" male coupler



## eckre (Jun 21, 2013)

Is there a plug or something, sort of like a female coupler that is blocked off at one end so if there is air it won't come out. Like a cap for the pictured device that won't allow air to leave.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a bit confused by your question. But the female couple that the pictured fitting plugs into has a seal built into it so that when nothing is plugged into it no air will escape. If you have air leaking from the female end when nothing is plugged into it the coupler is worn out and needs replaced


----------



## eckre (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the ends confusion about the male and female ends. I mean can you cap the left end of the above picture. If there is link me.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If you need to cap it off just attach a female fitting with a pipe plug in the threaded end and that will prevent any air from leaking


----------



## eckre (Jun 21, 2013)

I was just wondering if there was anything more low profile than a traditional coupler plugged off . If anyone knows, let me know, thanks.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

No, a female coupler with a pipe plug in it. If you have that male fitting on your compressor, it is on wrong. female goes on the compressor and that male goes on tool to plug into the hose. The hose has a male on one end and a female on the other with hose barbs to hold them in the hose. Then the male hose ind plugs into the female on the compressor and tool will go into the female on the hose.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I think it's pump valve screw but not sure.


----------

